

Ashely Qualls is not allowed to touch  her assets - edu
http://www.ontopresults.com/blog/2007/09/13/17-year-old-myspace-millionaire-ceo-not-allowed-to-touch-assets/

======
gwenhwyfaer
I thought you couldn't keep a teenager's hands _off_ their assets...?

~~~
palish
Some of us aren't as incompetent as most people believe.

~~~
gwenhwyfaer
Trust me, it's not _competence_ I'm questioning...

